# There are a lot of people in this world



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

My biggest fear is people I am familiar with seeing me at places where I am not familiar seeing them. For example, someone at the gym sees me at the coffee shop and my anxiety goes through the roof b/c I don't know how to react. So the point of this thread is to remind me and anyone else who has this problem that there are a lot of people in this world. How often have I worried about someone seeing me somewhere and it has not happened?? It never happens except when I don't expect it and it's never that bad. I need to think about this positively and quit worrying.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (May 28, 2005)

in the town i live in there is about 60,000 people. to me that doesnt seem like much. i expect to run into tons of people that i know when i go to the mall but sometimes when i go there i dont see any1 that i know which is great.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

One on One said:


> My biggest fear is people I am familiar with seeing me at places where I am not familiar seeing them. For example, someone at the gym sees me at the coffee shop and my anxiety goes through the roof b/c I don't know how to react. So the point of this thread is to remind me and anyone else who has this problem that there are a lot of people in this world. How often have I worried about someone seeing me somewhere and it has not happened?? It never happens except when I don't expect it and it's never that bad. I need to think about this positively and quit worrying.


yeah same with me, like somone i know from school see's me at the movies and similar scenarios
i guess u need to cut the crap and be yourself and relax


----------



## stealth191 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, I know what you guys mean about not knowing how to react, but I have made great progress battling SA in the last couple of months and I'd have to say the best way to handle a situation such as this is just to simply ask them how they're doing. Don't be a *stranger* to someone you are *familiar* with. You'll beat yourself up if you do. People love attention. Most people enjoy talking to others. Deep down, I believe we do too. Why else would we have such anxiety about being social if we didn't like talking? We're sad because we can't be social. We want to be social. All you have to do is say hello to someone and the warmth of friendship will wash over you like a nice summer day! There is nothing to fear from being social. We all consider ourselves to be friendly people, correct? Think of *social* and *friendly* as synonyms - one and the same. There is nothing but love to be found among those who are speaking. You'll not find *hatred* among those being *social* or *friendly*. Speak and be spoken to, be silent and recieve silence. That's how it is for the most part. You see, I've figured it out. We are just like most people. Those few who are loud and talk a lot when you say just a little are seen as *obnoxious*. Most people will be silent if you don't respond to them or if you don't talk to them in the first place, you are then seen as being a *snob*. Which I know we aren't because we long to be included in socializing. If you do say something and respond to them they will gladly speak to you. You will make many friends!

Hopefully, that all makes sense. I've come to these conclusions by keeping a journal. I write down not only what I did that day, but also things I did socially that I considered rude and unfriendly. I then wrote down what I could do to correct that and put it into action. I *highly* suggest keeping a journal such as this. You'll be surprised how much you have to say to your journal and also discover things to say to your new friends!


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I like your attitude, stealth91. I am going to try to emulate that.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> My biggest fear is people I am familiar with seeing me at places where I am not familiar seeing them. For example, someone at the gym sees me at the coffee shop and my anxiety goes through the roof b/c I don't know how to react.


Hello One-on-one!

I can totally relate and I do the exact same thing! :dito I just always hope and pray that I see the other person first and can dart down an aisle or somewhere! It's actually kind of comical :rofl sometimes! :door

But, I do feel for you, my friend! :hug

Star


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

stealth191 said:


> I've come to these conclusions by keeping a journal. I write down not only what I did that day, but also things I did socially that I considered rude and unfriendly. I then wrote down what I could do to correct that and put it into action. I *highly* suggest keeping a journal such as this. You'll be surprised how much you have to say to your journal and also discover things to say to your new friends!


Thanks for sharing, that's a good idea about the journal! I know that it helps me to process things better when I write it out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

nice thread. I learned to relax and flow with the go. It works. and I simply enjoy the moment for what it is.


----------

